# 03 ranger w/ fisher homesteader



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

03 ranger w/ fisher homesteader


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Looks like a driveway machine!! Got to love a Ford, BIG or small!!:waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice Setup!
Where in MA, the street looks kind of familiar for some reason.


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

w. boylston outside worcester


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks good. How much did it make the front of the truck sag? Did you crank the torson bars on the ranger to make it sit up higher in the front?

If you need ranger help, info, whatever, Check out www.TheRangerStation.com

Best darn ranger site on the web, though Im probally alittle bias since im deeply involved with it.


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

the front only sags about a half inch i cranked the torsion bars up a little not all the way


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice plow! It's nice to see someone else with a plow on their Ranger, I have one on my '02 FX4.


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

another pic not the best


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Heres mine a 99 Ranger XLT. Just got it put on Wednesday.
Jason


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

nice truck like the curtis


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Redsoxfan do you have the 3.0 flex fuel, or the 4.0. I have the 4.0 and have that engine is a monster can't wait to see it push.
Jason


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

*3.0 engine*

i have the 3.0 and i never had any trouble pushing any type of snow heavy or light


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Curtis is the best choice for a ranger IMO, snoway and blizzards mounts are ugly.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah I like the way the Curts mount looks on my truck its almost invisible against the black. I shouldnt have a problem being a 5 speed in all if I stay at about 10 mph, I only plan on doing driveways.
Jason


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a sno-way and yes, the mounts aren't very 'fashionable'. I don't really care though because in the summer I take it off and in the winter people can see that I have a plow!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I will always leave my mount on because I like the way it looks and I think it will be more of a pain to take it on and off. Also tthe electrical will hang done and will look awful. Hey cja1987 why do you not have any pics of your truck on either snowplowing contractors, or on this site?
Jason


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

Taking mine off is by no means a simple job, but it's not the hardest thing to do. One of the biggest reasons I pull it off is because my truck sees quite a bit of off road time and the mount reduces my ground clearence. Plus it got a nice fresh coat of paint this summer.


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

if you are just doing driveways and want the original look, the homesteader lets you take the brackets off the truck that is why i bought it i haven't had a problem with the plow and i plow 18 driveways and a small parking lot (10 spaces)


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was going to go with the homesteader, but I wanted a more rugged look and the Curtis I bought looks like it can take more plowing than the homesteader. I was on the fence about both and went with the one that I thought would be a little stronger. But I do agree with what everyone has said about your homesteader it looks great and it looks great on your truck. Its great to see some of Rangers out there are getting plows put on them. What do you do for weight in your bed? I planned on buying 2 45 gallon tubs and filling them with salt for weight and so if people want their driveways salted.
Jason


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

nice looking truck and plow. im not a fan of rangers, but it does look mean with the plow  

how much does that plow weigh? what size is it? and do they have em for dakotas?


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

i use 3 five gallon buckets and fill them sand that works pretty good


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I use salt in either bags or buckets. Salt for weight is nice because if ya gotta salt anything you have it with you.


----------



## bobingardner (Jul 18, 2004)

When I started looking for a plow I had a Ranger and was considering the Homesteader. Seeing these pictures makes me wish I had stuck with that combination. Good luck with it this winter.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

The plow is 7 feet poly with poly edge and weighs 460 lbs. I dont see why it wouldn't fit on a dodge. I am getting a set of Timbrens installed on Tuesday hopefully they will take the strain off the front end.
Jason


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking for a Western conventional mount (truck side) for my 87 Ranger 4x4, any help in locating one would be appreciated!


----------



## biggtruck (Oct 4, 2004)

I had a ranger (04 ranger sc 4.0) I looked at the homesteader and was not impressed,a frame looks wimpy and rubber bands???? I went with a blizzard once i saw that thing it made the fisher look like a plow for an atv. The blizzard mount was ugly, but in the middle of a snow storm i like the security of a tuff plow not a pretty mount.The dealer i spoke to on the fisher said it is a "personal use snow plow" and any thing more than that would be pushing it. He basically told he wouldn't feel right selling me one,and probably will not even offer it to customers. Don't take this post the wrong way,depending on your plans for the plow it may work fine. I know i would have busted it up. All was for not anyway, Some lady ran a red light and totaled it. (2100 miles) If you have any specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

your truck was totaled?? Wow, bummer. Do ya have any pics of the truck with the plow? That's a set up I'd really like to see. I have a ranger too, with a sno-way, but would have loved to have the Blizzard. Any plans on a new one?


----------



## biggtruck (Oct 4, 2004)

Totaled!!!!!! Bent frame, Whole rear axle,springs,,bed etc. was over 50ft away,Horrendous crash as Roscoe would say.The airbags where the worst talk about getting punched in the face *****!!!!! As for pictures i have some around some where, both before and after. I'll have to look around. I had a 7ft blizzard with some timbrens on, and it plowed awesome!!!! Bought a superduty with the insurance money. It already had a meyer on it .....Drat needed to replace it as fast as possible, now kicking my self in the a$$.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that I like Rangers alot, If everything was 50 feet away that woman must have been doing at least 55, a buddy of mine had his F150 hit at 55 mph by a jeep and bent the frame 9 inches, 9 inches it was rediculous needless to say the frame is strightened again, how I don't know.
Jason


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Very nice! You guys have neat trucks!


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

*yo redsoxfan*

I live in leominster and am ready to put a Homesteader on my f-150 can I ask where you went for the install/& $$$ the nearest place for me is in Ayer (J.C.M) I just want to have options and thanks in advance


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

What I liked about the Homesteader was the weight only 250#, but I found the Curtis setup to be better. The think I will complain about on my plow is the poly cutting edge. This is such a hunk of crap it doesnt add the weight needed to scrape the ground, therefore I love my plow but Im havung the weld shop make a steel edge for it that should be ready on monday, Ill have some pics posted.
Jason


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

Do you guys think a Homesteader or Sububanite or the Blizzard would work on a 2002 Explorer Sport Trac without too many mods???


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Timbrens for the blizzard but if you go with the 6'8" Homesteder/Suburbanite you probably wont need them because it weighs about 250#.
Jason


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

How do the Homest..subur... work with backdragging, as I know that is an important feature without having a rear-plow?? I know that they claim to have a lock-down position, but only weighing in at 250 will it or does it work well??

Thanks


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

It works great.I use mine all the time.It locks the blade down unless you hit a big bump and then it will relieve the pressure and let it rise.I have only used it on gravel driveways but i am pleased with how it back drags.


----------



## sport-trac (Jan 24, 2005)

how does it handle the snow we get in NY? i am in buffalo, not that that means we get worse snow than Boston, but we do get snow...

also would you recommend doing more than just your own house.. i am thinking like 10-15 or so... maybe some small commercial??


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I live in Trumansburg,NY and i do 6 or 7 driveways and it handles all the snow i can give it.It even stacks the snow good.I have 5 to 6 foot piles in my driveway.
Gary


----------



## nmfire10 (Oct 23, 2004)

I might be interested in getting a homesteader for my '03 Ranger. Just my own driveway, not planning on making a buisness out of it. I'm satisfied from reading here and other places that the truck can handle it. What I really want to know, about home much does the thing cost??


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I paid 2400 at snowplowsupply.com but i hear there out of them for the year already.


----------



## n1alx (Oct 24, 2003)

geereed, if you don't mind me asking, how much did shipping cost.


----------



## nmfire10 (Oct 23, 2004)

geereed said:


> I paid 2400 at snowplowsupply.com but i hear there out of them for the year already.


Ok then. I was hoping for something more along the lines of $400.00. It will take a long time for that to pay for itself.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

keep on the lookout for a used plow. That's how I picked one up for my ranger.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I think it was 150 for shipping.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

hey stik how much did that curtis setup run ya? thats a really nice setup...not much of a ford fan but whatever makes the $$$ is good in my eyes! :salute:


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Installed was $3600. I just had a fisher 7.5 cutting edge cut down to 7 ft and put on today for more scraping. Its a great plow for what I have and do.

Jason


----------



## BUIIOCK (Dec 11, 2005)

*Harr*

You Said Your From West Boylston. I Live And Holden And I'm Looking At The Exact Truck You Have Over At Harr, U Didn't Trade It In Because Its Uncanny How Similar It Is? Any Problems With Your Ranger And Plowing?


----------



## SNOWMAN0420 (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey I Got A 94 Ranger Xlt 4.0... Im Looking For A Mount Truck Side For A Conventional Western 6.5'

Looking At All These Rangers Is Making Me Crazy I Got A Plow I Cant Mount. Any Help Would Be Great


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Lookin good, soxfan: where in mass are you?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

He hasn't posted since November of '04. I doubt he reads this forum anymore.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*nice truck*

all i can say is that is a nice rig,i have no expierence with them but for some reason i still want one!if you dont mind me asking,how much did the homie run you?


----------



## mikeeg (Jan 12, 2006)

*03 ranger*

I just purchased a 04 xlt 4.0 with 33" tires which has a Western personal plow 6'8".I used it to plow one 5" snow a few weeks ago.My first time plowing for many years an all went well, 500' of blacktop and 35 car parking lot at my building.I belive this little truck an light weight plow will handle alot more then Western tells you.I don't think you could push it but taking your time an it will do great.I was able to mount it in just a few min. and the same with taking it off.
I belive it is all I need for limited use.The Ford Ranger pushed 5" like it was nothing.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a '97 Ranger (Reg. cab, long bed, 3.0, 5-speed). I'm picking up a used 6'6" Western Unimount S/U this weekend. I have the truck mount on and the wiring done...just need to get Timbrens and new tires and I'll be set. I'm interested to see how the truck handles the plow. I'll post up some pics when it's all together.


----------



## SNOWMAN0420 (Nov 18, 2005)

heres my ranger


----------

